# by george!



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

like most women, i am over the moon about newborn babies, so it's comical to see how the tiny new prince is already making his strong mark in the world.

he's got a good pair of lungs on him, reports dad, less than 24 hours after the infant was born.

plus wee george is a fighter who wriggles around a lot, says dad. George likes to stay up at night & he doesn't sleep all that much, adds dad.

at his first appearance, my eye went straight to the baby prince's hands. The hands of a newborn are usually soft pale pink shells, translucent, fragile, able to hold but not yet able to pick anything up. The thumb cannot yet oppose the fingers.

but the hands of george, at the age of 22 hours, were huge strong mitts. Thick fingers firmly intertwined. Long fingernails already needing a trim. The hands of a mechanic, a prize fighter, a saxon peasant ploughman from a 13th century woodcut. George's hands even looked muddy, as if he'd already been out in the fields playing rugby.

aye tis a bonnie laddie


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I assume this announces the arrival of your grandson HP? if so a hearty congrats to you. He may also be the prince of options trading in, say, 20 years?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

no it's kate's baby in the palace i was writing about ...


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

oops! (blushing)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

... but you're right in thinking that every newborn is a tiny prince or princess


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@Dubmac, I thought you were assuming that HP was the Queen.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

I'm not big on babies but Kate and Will seem like the perfect couple-so good for George!

But a little off course my Mother saw the King (George) at a railway whistle stop Strathclair, Manitoba in 1939. Those were lean years for the area just coming out of the depression an farming was the ultimate tough life (she would be perplexed at some off the CMF threads).

Just having the royal couple stop on the way thru the area gave an incredible morale boost, it was uplifting for the people.

So back to little George, fine start, maybe see you soon in Manitoba!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Huge on babies!

Each & every newborn [wanted or not] = a gift from God. 

They hypnotize/fascinate/completely mesmerize [and mine left me sleepless in T.O. ].

I did notice lil George's hands, too. 

I think most babies need a nail-traim on day one; some even need a haircut. :chuncky:


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> ... but you're right in thinking that every newborn is a tiny prince or princess


So very true. My son is 4 months old on Monday. 

What a feeling it gives me to see him smile when I get home from work. Something no amount of money could every buy.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

liquidfinance said:


> My son is 4 months old on Monday.


Enjoy every second you can LF, because before you know it, he'll be 4, then 14..........kids grow too fast.


----------

